# Blue Skye pronto a bloccare l'acquisto di RedBird, si va in tribunale?



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2022)

Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Non solo, inoltre sempre secondo Blue Skye, Elliot avrebbe con "malizia e inganno"rilasciando informazioni riservate senza autorizzazione e non conducendo una corretta procedura delle cessione. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.


----------



## GP7 (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.


E avanti un'altra bella notizia..


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.


Niente, figuracce su figuracce , ci mancava pure Bluer Sconi


----------



## kYMERA (29 Giugno 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> E avanti un'altra bella notizia..


Chissà, magari è la volta buona che si rifanno sotto altri.


----------



## rossonerosud (29 Giugno 2022)

Porebbe non essere una cattiva notizia


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Questi li ho rimossi dalla mia memoria...chi diavolo sono? Erano col cinese? Comunque speriamo


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Questi li ho rimossi dalla mia memoria...chi diavolo sono? Erano col cinese? Comunque speriamo


i famosi Cerchione e D'avanzo, una volta furono etichettati pure come veri proprietari del Milan


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.



non sono un avvocato ma mi sembra una cavolata, hanno una partecipazione non significativa e la vendita ha portato a loro una plusvalenza. A meno che abbiano omesso alcune informative obbligatorie ai soci ecc.. ma non penso Elliot ha l'anello al naso. Probabilmente cercano qualche cavillo legale per strappare qualche milionata.


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.


No ma è tutto calmo, tutto tranquillo, lasciateli lavorare


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> i famosi Cerchione e D'avanzo, una volta furono etichettati pure come veri proprietari del Milan


Aaaaahhhh loro!! Capito grazie!


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forza Blue Skye,siete la nostra ultima speranza


Quindi vuoi il rinnovo di Gazidis a novembre?


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.


A questo punto spero ci riesca


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> A questo punto spero ci riesca


Rimarremo ad Elliot ancora per tanti anni, Gazidis rinnova e Maldini e Massara se ne vanno. Che tanto agli sceicchi che smiliardano non ci vendono visto che ad Investcorp non lo hanno fatto. Venderanno ad un fondo che lascerà loro il 30%.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi vuoi il rinnovo di Gazidis a novembre?



Voglio che questi spilorci se ne vadano via dal Milan.
Elliott,uccello padulo e tutti gli altri che vogliono solamente speculare sul Milan.

Io ne ho le balle piene di tutta questa gente


----------



## Albijol (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.


Salvateci da Gerry Manenti, vi prego


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Rimarremo ad Elliot ancora per tanti anni, Gazidis rinnova e Maldini e Massara se ne vanno.


Cardinale è il nulla cosmico, magari vendono ad altri più seri


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non sono un avvocato ma mi sembra una cavolata, hanno una partecipazione non significativa e la vendita ha portato a loro una plusvalenza. A meno che abbiano omesso alcune informative obbligatorie ai soci ecc.. ma non penso Elliot ha l'anello al naso. Probabilmente cercano qualche cavillo legale per strappare qualche milionata.


Hai ragione, ho aggiornato il post purtroppo l'articolo originale è solo per gli abbonati o dovuto raccogliere l'articolo da un'altra parte.


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Voglio che questi spilorci se ne vadano via dal Milan.
> Elliott,uccello padulo e tutti gli altri che vogliono solamente speculare sul Milan.
> 
> Io ne ho le balle piene di tutta questa gente


Se volevano vendere per andare via avrebbero venduto ad Investcorp, loro vogliono vendere il 70% e rimanere soci per prendersi altri soldi. Che ti credi? Salta Redbird? Arriverà un altro fondo USA.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Non solo, inoltre sempre secondo Blue Skye, Elliot avrebbe con "malizia e inganno"rilasciando informazioni riservate senza autorizzazione e non conducendo una corretta procedura delle cessione. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.


Iddiot deve levarsi dalla palle, prima ci liberiamo di questi falsi salvatori prima toreremo a competere nel calcio che conta.


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Cardinale è il nulla cosmico, magari vendono ad altri più seri


Ad un altro fondo USA che prenderà soldi in prestito da loro e rimarranno il 30%. Avranno un altro nome. Ma dubito che un socio che ha il 4% possa bloccare una vendita. Non penso che Elliot siano imbecilli nel non conoscere le regole visto che lo fanno da decenni queste cose.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Non solo, inoltre sempre secondo Blue Skye, Elliot avrebbe con "malizia e inganno"rilasciando informazioni riservate senza autorizzazione e non conducendo una corretta procedura delle cessione. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.



Caro Maldini, mi duole dirlo, ma mi sa che è meglio per te se te ne vai subito.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> *Se volevano vendere per andare via avrebbero venduto ad Investcorp, loro vogliono vendere il 70% e rimanere soci per prendersi altri soldi.* Che ti credi? Salta Redbird? Arriverà un altro fondo USA.



E questo è chiaro,anzi,chiarissimo.
Ma non è detto che il nuovo acquirente debba necessariamente seguire la filosofia dei 2 centesimi in tasca,della schiena drittah,del tetto ingaggi a 4,5 e delle trattative infinite. 
Nel senso,per una volta nella vita potrebbe andarci di cùlo anche a noi ?

Galatiolo,Mr.Bee,Yogurt Li,Elliott,Uccello Padulo,ma un Arnault mai ?


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E questo è chiaro,anzi,chiarissimo.
> Ma non è detto che il nuovo acquirente debba necessariamente seguire la filosofia dei 2 centesimi in tasca,della schiena drittah,del tetto ingaggi a 4,5 e delle trattative infinite.
> Nel senso,per una volta nella vita potrebbe andarci di cùlo anche a noi ?
> 
> Galatiolo,Mr.Bee,Yogurt Li,Elliott,Uccello Padulo,ma un Arnault mai ?


Ma secondo te un Arnault per prendere un club deve chiedere soldi in prestito ad Elliot?

Investcorp è saltato perchè:
-Voleva il 100% e loro volevano tenersi il 30%
-Investcorp voleva farsi prestare soldi da un terzo, Elliot voleva che fosse lui coloro che prestavano soldi così da guadagnare di più.

Il riccone era passato nel 2008 ma per amore del Milan, Silvio gli ha detto no Perso un treno mica ricapita.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E questo è chiaro,anzi,chiarissimo.
> Ma non è detto che il nuovo acquirente debba necessariamente seguire la filosofia dei 2 centesimi in tasca,della schiena drittah,del tetto ingaggi a 4,5 e delle trattative infinite.
> *Nel senso,per una volta nella vita potrebbe andarci di cùlo anche a noi ?*
> 
> Galatiolo,Mr.Bee,Yogurt Li,Elliott,Uccello Padulo,ma un Arnault mai ?



Insolito ottimismo


----------



## Albijol (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ad un altro fondo USA che prenderà soldi in prestito da loro e rimarranno il 30%. Avranno un altro nome. Ma dubito che un socio che ha il 4% possa bloccare una vendita. Non penso che Elliot siano imbecilli nel non conoscere le regole visto che lo fanno da decenni queste cose.


Sì ma Cardinale è un poveraccio.


----------



## Devil man (29 Giugno 2022)

Red Bird in a Blue Sky

Adesso manca solo Green Tree

E abbiamo completato il disegno per le elementari


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sì ma Cardinale è un poveraccio.


Questo non te lo so dire, quindi vedremo. Non giudico chi ancora si deve insediare. Dovrò attendere almeno una stagione ovvero il primo calciomercato Redbird (gennaio). Ammesso che ci sarà un cambio di società anche se non credo che Bluesky con un 4% riescano a bloccare la vendita. Semmai intascano un indennizzo per danni ed è quello che forse loro realmente vogliono. Ma per bloccare una cessione ci vuole ben altro.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2022)

Il mercato estivo non si farà o si farà in versione poveracci pezzenti per via del closing
Il mercato invernale non si farà per via del tribunale
Il mercato estivo prossimo non si farà perché magari in cl sta volta non ci arriviamo


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Giugno 2022)

Resto convinto che non ci sarà alcun closing con RedBird.


----------



## Andris (29 Giugno 2022)

anche loro bonifico da Torino come il comitatino San Siro ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche loro bonifico da Torino come il comitatino San Siro ?


o forse siamo noi che siamo dei brocchi su tutti i fronti?


----------



## Love (29 Giugno 2022)

magari non è una brutta notizia...


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ad un altro fondo USA che prenderà soldi in prestito da loro e rimarranno il 30%. Avranno un altro nome. Ma dubito che un socio che ha il 4% possa bloccare una vendita. Non penso che Elliot siano imbecilli nel non conoscere le regole visto che lo fanno da decenni queste cose.


Se il socio si oppone con successo una volta può farlo anche la seconda. Vediamo come si evolve, certo che il modus operandi di Elliot è in ogni cosa poco limpido


----------



## Zenos (29 Giugno 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Chissà, magari è la volta buona che si rifanno sotto altri.





rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Porebbe non essere una cattiva notizia





danjr ha scritto:


> A questo punto spero ci riesca





Love ha scritto:


> magari non è una brutta notizia...


Mi sa che vi state confondendo con Investcorp...questi erano gli infiltrati del nano che nel Cda del Milan fino a 20 giorni fa...


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Red Bird in a Blue Sky
> 
> Adesso manca solo Green Tree
> 
> E abbiamo completato il disegno per le elementari


C’è oak tree


----------



## kYMERA (29 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi sa che vi state confondendo con Investcorp...questi erano gli infiltrati del nano che nel Cda del Milan fino a 20 giorni fa...


Non ci stiamo confondendo. Semplicemente se salta la vendita a Redbird vuol dire che non c'è una cessione e quindi potrebbero rientrare in gioco altri possibili acquirenti.


----------



## Love (29 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi sa che vi state confondendo con Investcorp...questi erano gli infiltrati del nano che nel Cda del Milan fino a 20 giorni fa...


la buona notizia potrebbe essere che non va in porto la cessione ai morti di fame di redbird


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Non solo, inoltre sempre secondo Blue Skye, Elliot avrebbe con "malizia e inganno"rilasciando informazioni riservate senza autorizzazione e non conducendo una corretta procedura delle cessione. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.




Siamo uno dei club più gloriosi della storia del calcio, abbiamo un bilancio ottimo, siamo in ascesa, il valore della rosa è aumentato tantissimo e siamo campioni d'Italia. 

Poteva comprarci qualcuno di importante e invece siamo finiti nelle mani di uno squattrinato morto di fame.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Non solo, inoltre sempre secondo Blue Skye, Elliot avrebbe con "malizia e inganno"rilasciando informazioni riservate senza autorizzazione e non conducendo una corretta procedura delle cessione. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.



Ecco la baby-gang della finanza mondiale, i bulletti che fanno i grossi ma non c'hanno i soldi nemmeno per aggiornare il sito web. Chissà di che canzo campano, eh.

A me 'sto Milan sta cominciando a fare un po' schifo, siamo più marci di un cadavere decomposto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Non solo, inoltre sempre secondo Blue Skye, Elliot avrebbe con "malizia e inganno"rilasciando informazioni riservate senza autorizzazione e non conducendo una corretta procedura delle cessione. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.


Dai raga per cortesia.. 4%


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Non solo, inoltre sempre secondo Blue Skye, Elliot avrebbe con "malizia e inganno"rilasciando informazioni riservate senza autorizzazione e non conducendo una corretta procedura delle cessione. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.


non mi sembra una notizia cosi brutta

nel senso che passare a Red Bird non mi sembra una notizia cosi bella

quindi..


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi sa che vi state confondendo con Investcorp...questi erano gli infiltrati del nano che nel Cda del Milan fino a 20 giorni fa...


Pensa che li chiamavano "Berluscnavanzo e Berluscerchione"  Ora sono passano per salvatori della patria.

Comunque se salta al vendita Bluesky non vede un euro, ora vedrebbe qualche milioncino. Penso puntino ad avere più soldi.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai raga per cortesia.. 4%



Eh, sì, per cortesia. Pure Speranza ci tiene con la testa affogata nel cesso dall'alto del 2.5% del suo partito nato dalle fogne.

Ma dai, non se ne puole più di 'sta schifezza di club. Ma dove le vedi queste oscenità continue? Solo da noi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh, sì, per cortesia. Pure Speranza ci tiene con la testa affogata nel cesso dall'alto del 2.5% del suo partito nato dalle fogne.
> 
> Ma dai, non se ne puole più di 'sta schifezza di club. Ma dove le vedi queste oscenità continue? Solo da noi.


Ho sbagliato a commentare, mi sono ripromesso che non lo farò più.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho sbagliato a commentare, mi sono ripromesso che non lo farò più.



Ma non fare l'offeso, mica davo addosso a te, dai.

Dimmi solo come si fa ad andare avanti in queste condizioni.


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Non solo, inoltre sempre secondo Blue Skye, Elliot avrebbe con "malizia e inganno"rilasciando informazioni riservate senza autorizzazione e non conducendo una corretta procedura delle cessione. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.


Niente solo a noi anche col campionato in mano succedono queste cose.
Non contiamo più nulla


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> i famosi Cerchione e D'avanzo, una volta furono etichettati pure come veri proprietari del Milan.


Per gli amici disavanzo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh, sì, per cortesia. Pure Speranza ci tiene con la testa affogata nel cesso dall'alto del 2.5% del suo partito nato dalle fogne.
> 
> Ma dai, non se ne puole più di 'sta schifezza di club. Ma dove le vedi queste oscenità continue? Solo da noi.


"E' tutto normale" (cit.) 
Ci volevano i rabbini per vedere un Milan del genere, una situazione allucinante... non si capisce più niente ormai. Non facciamo neanche più calciomercato, ma discutiamo dei rinnovi di dirigenti, di closing, di cerchione che va in tribunale... tutto tranne che di calcio. 
Il giorno che si leveranno dalle palle ne stappo due di bottiglie di champagne.


----------



## Davidoff (29 Giugno 2022)

I residui mafiosi del nano ancora fanno rumore, solo a noi certe cose.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> "E' tutto normale" (cit.)
> Ci volevano i rabbini per vedere un Milan del genere, una situazione allucinante... non si capisce più niente ormai. Non facciamo neanche più calciomercato, ma discutiamo dei rinnovi di dirigenti, di closing, di cerchione che va in tribunale... tutto tranne che di calcio.
> Il giorno che si leveranno dalle palle ne stappo due di bottiglie di champagne.



Eh, appunto.

Poi Lollo se ne prende pure a male, come se imputassi la colpa a lui, me ne dispiace.

Mica lo comprende che si comincia a essere stufi di continue trame spionistiche, a me queste storie mi mandano fuori dai gangheri. Sono anni e anni, adesso sarebbe il momento di dire anche basta.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Non solo, inoltre sempre secondo Blue Skye, Elliot avrebbe con "malizia e inganno"rilasciando informazioni riservate senza autorizzazione e non conducendo una corretta procedura delle cessione. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.


Vorranno il 4,3 % degli utili.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh, appunto.
> 
> Poi Lollo se ne prende pure a male, come se imputassi la colpa a lui, me ne dispiace.
> 
> Mica lo comprende che si comincia a essere stufi di continue trame spionistiche, a me queste storie mi mandano fuori dai gangheri. Sono anni e anni, adesso sarebbe il momento di dire anche basta.


Ma infatti al tifoso di Elliott e Redbird che devono guadagnare e di questioni extracalcio non interessa granché. Inoltre la proprietà e Gazidis, che ne è una emanazione, non pensassero che tutto questo cinema che si è creato non avrà un impatto negativo sul Milan: perché ora come ora il tifoso può tollerare visto che c'è uno scudetto appena vinto, ma non appena i risultati dovessero venir meno gli verrà rinfacciato tutto, a partire dal closing avvenuto in estate, dal rinnovo o non rinnovo ritardato di Maldini e Massara, al calciomercato condotto con gli spiccioli nonostante ricavi in aumento. Questi pensano di poter fare il bello e il cattivo tempo e il tifoso è uno stupido che accetta tutto e continua a sovvenzionare il club nonostante tutto. Non è così.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Giugno 2022)

Tutte a noi.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Non solo, inoltre sempre secondo Blue Skye, Elliot avrebbe con "malizia e inganno"rilasciando informazioni riservate senza autorizzazione e non conducendo una corretta procedura delle cessione. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.




Rimane sempre un enigma come sia stato possibile che questi qua abbiano una quota del Milan.

Misteri di Arcore.

Alla fine si ritorna sempre lì.


----------



## Miro (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Non solo, inoltre sempre secondo Blue Skye, Elliot avrebbe con "malizia e inganno"rilasciando informazioni riservate senza autorizzazione e non conducendo una corretta procedura delle cessione. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.


Blue Skye, Red Bird...manca solo BlackRock all'appello. Al momento, comunque, dietro la nostra società si vede solo un gran Black Cock...


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2022)

Speriamo riescano a mandare di traverso i piani di questi pezzenti


----------



## Goro (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Non solo, inoltre sempre secondo Blue Skye, Elliot avrebbe con "malizia e inganno"rilasciando informazioni riservate senza autorizzazione e non conducendo una corretta procedura delle cessione. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.


Io ripenso a quegli articoli dove venivano additati come proprietari nascosti del Milan e poi penso ad Elliott che gli vende la società alla luce del sole; e se così fosse l'unico modo per i napoletani di rivendicare il maltolto sarebbe quello di smascherarsi. Sarebbe troppo divertente.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Non solo, inoltre sempre secondo Blue Skye, Elliot avrebbe con "malizia e inganno"rilasciando informazioni riservate senza autorizzazione e non conducendo una corretta procedura delle cessione. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.



Che circo ragazzi


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che circo ragazzi


Fanno passare proprio la voglia. 
Lo scudetto vinto un mese e qualche giorno fa neanche ce lo stiamo godendo


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Porebbe non essere una cattiva notizia



Qualsiasi bega societaria è per noi una cattiva notizia, dal mio punto di vista.
Comprese quelle che sembrano belle.
Per esempio non mi stupirei se il clou di questa diatriba con Blue Sky fosse a Gennaio o peggio ancora l'estate prossima.
Sai com'è, quando ci sono di mezzo questioni societarie non si può star dietro al mercato... Non so se mi sono spiegato.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Non solo, inoltre sempre secondo Blue Skye, Elliot avrebbe con "malizia e inganno"rilasciando informazioni riservate senza autorizzazione e non conducendo una corretta procedura delle cessione. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.


.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato da Bloomberg, Blue Skye Financial Partner non si arrende ed è pronto a bloccare la cessione del Milan da parte di Elliot. La Holdning di Lussemburgo detiene il, 4,3% del Milan e sono stati estromessi dalla trattative della cessione. Questo sarebbe, secondo Blue Skye, contro i diritti di chi detiene una minoranza in una società. Non solo, inoltre sempre secondo Blue Skye, Elliot avrebbe con "malizia e inganno"rilasciando informazioni riservate senza autorizzazione e non conducendo una corretta procedura delle cessione. Blue Skye avrebbe raccolto la documentazione necessaria da una corte americana. Lo scopo è quello di portare Elliot in tribunale in Lussemburgo e vincere il caso.


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per gli amici disavanzo.


o avanzo di galera.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Caro Maldini, mi duole dirlo, ma mi sa che è meglio per te se te ne vai subito.


non ti credo,stai trollando


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> non ti credo,stai trollando



Fino ad un certo punto. Se devo vedere Maldini metterci la faccia e restare impotente per i giochini finanziari di questi proprietari indegni preferisco che lasci il Milan per non farsi usare.


----------

